# Shots Schedule



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I found this on House Pet supply.

How accurate is this? and does everyone here follows it? Any recommendations on waiting or passing on anything specific?

Thanks.

6 WEEKS
Examination (for general health)
DHP-PV-CV (1st for distemper parvo/hepatitus/parainfluenza-parvo-carona)
Fecal Flotation (for parasites)
Heartworm Prevention
Flea & Tick Prevention

9 WEEKS
Examination
DHP-PV-CV (2nd)
Fecal Flotation
Heartworm Prevention
Flea & Tick Prevention

12 WEEKS
Examination
DHP-PV-CV (3rd)
Bordetella (Kennel Cough)
Fecal Flotation
Heartworm Prevention
Flea & Tick Prevention

15 WEEKS
Examination
Parvo Vaccine
Rabies - 1 Year (required for every pet in the state of Kentucky)
Heartworm Prevention
Flea & Tick Prevention


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Zury~ Here's what I followed for Tori

Dr. Jean Dodds' Canine Vaccination Protocol ~ 2008


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

So, after the 1 yr mark is that the titers should be done if you want to avoid more vaccinations correct?
Thanks for this info.

I am wondering what the breeders here follow?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, titers after the 1 yr. mark. I know, for sure, Kimberly (havatahava) uses this protocol and I'm pretty sure there are other breeders here who do, too.

The main thing to be careful of w/these guys is to not give too many, too close together (_minimum_ of 3 weeks apart). Also, it's a good idea to put off getting the rabies shot as long as possible.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dr. Dodds is the most educated veterinary scientist that I know that is out there. She is also the founder of the Rabies Challenge Fund. She emphasizes very strongly that you need to get the one-year booster done (of the puppy vaccines), which was something I had originally thought was unnecessary, and then you can do titers after that if you aren't sure.

Also, the Rabies vaccine needs to be spaced out at least three weeks apart from any other vaccines and ONLY given to healthy animals. Make sure your dog is not sick or has anything else going on that may stress his/her body at the time.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Leslie said:


> ...Also, it's a good idea to put off getting the rabies shot as long as possible.


Will Vets push me to get it earlier than 20 wks? (as she suggests)

Also, what is MLV and how many vaccines can they get at one point (same day)? I see she suggests distemper and parvo together.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

MLV = modified live vaccine. Distemper and parvo can be given together and are almost always in the same needle together.

Yes, it is very possible that your vet may push you to get the Rabies before 20 weeks and s/he may push you to get more vaccines than you really need. YOU are the client and you are the advocate for your dog.  You can always say no to any treatment, and if you don't feel comfortable or that your vet will respect your opinion, then maybe you should find another. My veterinarian is welcome to question my choices, and then gives me the information she has and lets me make the decision. Sometimes I opt to take her info and leave without the treatment to get a second opinion from another expert. My vet is human and can't know the specifics of every breed or every dog. I respect Dr. Dodds because this is what she has devoted her life to studying. She's a true expert - and is very willing to answer your questions by email if you'd like to ask. She's amazing and willing to share all of her FACTUAL information. It is not opinion.

Keep in mind that you need to follow your local laws. If you are not familiar with them, check out your local licensing requirements. It may be possible that you need to get the Rabies vaccine at a certain age. You can always ask if you can have an extension until your pup is closer to 6 months of age too.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

The only two shots I would stay away from are Lepto and Corona....the corona vaccine has been known to cause sezures and even death in many breeds, including *havanese*
I would only give lepto if there is an out break in your area. Not all vets ask you to give your dogs these, but some do. Again, the important one to avoid is Corona(coronavirus)....


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, I checked. According to the CT Dept of Agriculture - Animal control section:
All dogs three months of age or older and must be vaccinated against rabies and rabies vaccinations must be kept current.
However, Dogs have to be licensed at 6 months or older. Can I get away with no doing Rabies or will I need a waiver. If I do, what is the reason that they recommend Rabies after 6 months? and not at 3?
Tks again.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

With that information, you can get away with not doing the Rabies vaccine until the dog needs to be licensed at 6 months of age. Unless the dog has had a reaction, you can probably not qualify for a waiver. Waiver acceptability seems to vary by city or county.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Havtahava said:


> With that information, you can get away with not doing the Rabies vaccine until the dog needs to be licensed at 6 months of age. Unless the dog has had a reaction, you can probably not qualify for a waiver. Waiver acceptability seems to vary by city or county.


That's what I was thinking, I can wait until I am ready to register him to give him the Rabies shot. Also, I won't need proof of rabies when entering CT via airport with him as the pup will be over 8 wks but less than 12 so all he needs is a health certificate (according to their website).
Thanks for the help and info!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're welcome! The waters are confusing to navigate at first, but some of us have been through this many times over and are glad to help you.

Somewhat related to your earlier question, but not necessary to the conversation: 
Dr. Dodds will always encourage to you stay within the limits of the law, especially where Rabies vaccines are concerned. I think it is even more important with so many states attempting to pass dog-related legislation.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I am happy to be able to use your knowledge and guidance!!! 

Now, can that pup grow fast enough so I can get him! eep:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I hadn't seen THIS thread or I would have sugg'd it to Nancy this a.m.

Very informative. Thank you, Kimberly!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I was wondering the other day about the 3rd round of Distemper and Parvo, since Bumi already had 2 (He is now 14 wks). 
The Vet said that he did not need the 3rd round and that the next thing to do was Rabies and Lyme if I wanted. (He did not say anything when I said I would wait until 6 months for the rabies). 

Also, I have a question. How early is the heartworm medication given? He gave it to me when Bumi was 10 wks and said to give him ½ a pill when he was 11-12 wks old since the medication covered the previous month as well.
Bumi now is 16 wks and I haven't given him the pill yet, I am not sure about it.

What would you guys recommend? (I am also not doing any flea/tick treatment as he has non). He spends very little time on the grass, he goes on my patio all the time (gravel now, cement in a few days).
Gracias!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Zury 
Yes, he does need his 3rd distemper/parvo. Very important and I think the schedule I sent home with you has him needing it at 16 weeks. What I do not recommend is giving Rabies along with the 3rd distemper/parvo. You should wait at least 3 to 4 weeks after the last booster and then do the Rabies. 
Bumi is a baby and with winter coming soon, I'd hold off on heartworm medication until next spring. At that time (March or April) I'd have him tested and then when he comes back clear start him on Heartguard. I would also wait until then for the Lymes. 
Arlene


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola Arlene!

Yeah, It was a bit strange to me that the Vet said he didn't need the 3rd shot, he was a new vet, not the same as the first time. Rabies, I am holding off until he is 6 months, not earlier.
I'll hold off the heartworm and lyme as well!

Gracias! and say hi to everyone for me would you?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

*UPDATE*

I called them and it turned out that they had messed up his birth date so in their records Bumi was a month older and according to them he did not need his shots by now (the 3rd round). So after we clarified his DOB, we scheduled his 3rd round of shots!
Thanks Arlene.


----------



## MannieBothans (Jul 10, 2010)

*corona*

Our vet was eager to learn more about corona risks with Havanese. He was unaware of the risks and had given Corona vaccines to three other Havanese in his practice. We didn't let him give it to Logan, but he did very much want to study the data and the studies that have been done on Havs and Corona vaccination. are there any good links I could send him?


AgilityHav said:


> The only two shots I would stay away from are Lepto and Corona....the corona vaccine has been known to cause sezures and even death in many breeds, including *havanese*
> I would only give lepto if there is an out break in your area. Not all vets ask you to give your dogs these, but some do. Again, the important one to avoid is Corona(coronavirus)....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Would the above link to Dr. Jean Dodd's site help out with info on the Corona vaccine? I'm not familiar with the studies or views on that.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Lily just had her one year check up, and she got her rabies (required by law here) and bordatella (dog park everyday). I had him run titers on everything else. I also have him give her a shot of benadryl before any vaccines and you cant even tell shes had any shots-they seem to affect her much less. He just called me yesterday to say her titers are more than fine for distemer and parvo, so she wont be needed that and Im glad I really pushed for titers on those. She never had lepto as I was not comfortable with it.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Will Vets push me to get it earlier than 20 wks? (as she suggests)


In some states, it's a law that they must have it by 3 months. In Florida, this is the case, so I had no choice but to give it to Roscoe at this age. I tried to drag it out as loooong as possible, and my vet was pretty understanding. I think he was 15 weeks when we got his rabies vaccination.

Stella didn't come to us until she was 3.5 months, and she only had one set of vaccines. She got her rabies shot when she was 4.5 months.

Roscoe had a little puke after his shot, but I think he may have been scared because a thunderstorm started right as we were driving home.


----------



## MannieBothans (Jul 10, 2010)

*RE: corona*



marjrc said:


> Would the above link to Dr. Jean Dodd's site help out with info on the Corona vaccine? I'm not familiar with the studies or views on that.


The Vet basically said the same thing as Dodd... that it wasn't absolutely necessary. But he had just never heard of the seizure risks.

I did find this, though about HSDs:

Joanne V Baldwin, DVM
Elfin Havana Silk Dogs
April 9, 2009

I have been a practicing veterinarian in clinical small animal medicine since 1973 and have been actively involved with Havanese (show and breeding) since 1992 and the Havana Silk Dog since 2007. I am Past President of the Havanese Club of America , former Chair of the HCA Health Committee and co-founder of H.E.A.R.T., a non-profit organization dedicated to supporting research into Havanese health issues and educating the public about these issues. In addition to my own dogs I see numerous Havanese& Havana Silk Dogs in my clinical practice.

This is my recommendation for vaccination of Havana Silk Dogs&#8230;

Havana Silk Dog Vaccination Protocol

9 wks Distemper/Parvo Vaccine (Intervet Puppyshot)-wait 3 weeks then at
12 wks Distemper/Parvo Wait four weeks then at
16 wks Repeat 12 wk vaccination Wait 4 weeks then at
20 wks. Rabies 
1 year later: Distemper/Parvo. Wait 3 weeks then Booster Rabies 3 year vaccination.
Following the 1 year boosters, there are a couple of options.
AAHA has recommended boostering every 3 years with core vaccines. There are now combination vaccinations for distemper and parvo which are labeled for 3 years by challenge. Non-core vaccines should only be used if the risk of the disease is greater than the risk of the vaccination. Non-core vaccines include Bordetella/Parainfluenza, Lyme, and the bacterin, Lepto.
An alternative is to run titers for distemper/parvo to assess likely immunity. There is some controversy about whether a low titer actually indicates lack of immunity (see notes about memory cells in the references given) but an adequate titer gives me confidence about continued immunity.

I do not recommend the use of Lepto bacterin unless faced with an outbreak and then it should be given separately from all other vaccines, at least 3 weeks apart from any other vaccination, and never before 12 weeks of age. If Lepto is given, be sure that the bacterin used contains the serovar(s) causing the outbreak. Your public health department should have information on serovars involved in an outbreak.

I never recommend using Corona vaccine considering it, at best, unnecessary. There is simply no justification to support the use of this vaccine component.

I have consulted several of the top researchers in the USA, including Ron Schultz and Leland Carmichael (Cornell University) about canine diseases and vaccinations. The general consensus is that annual vaccinations are unnecessary and, indeed, possibly harmful. For my own dogs, after the puppy series and the 1 year boosters, I run titers annually even though there is some controversy on their relevance (research has shown that immunity in the face of challenge is dependent on memory cells, rather than antibodies so a low titer does not necessarily indicate lack of immunity.) Also available is a vaccine for which the Distemper/Adeno2/Parvo fractions are approved for three years (Intervet Continuum) These provide yet another option for less frequent vaccination.

Further information on the subject of vaccinations and protocols can be found at a number of internet sites including:
Canine Vaccination Protocols
Richard B. Ford, DVM, MS, Dipl ACVIM 
Professor of Medicine, North Carolina State University
North Carolina, USA
[email protected]
http://www.vin.com/proceedings/Proceedings.plx?CID=WSAVA2002&PID=2614

Vaccination Protocols Information (a variety of links on the subject)
http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/vaccine-protocols.html

www.ivis.org (a search on dog vaccination protocols brings up 387 papers on the subject!)
An example is this excerpt from Dr Ron Schultz:

"Coronavirus vaccines - Although approximately 50% of practices routinely use coronavirus vaccine, most vaccine experts agree that this vaccine is not needed. Some experts consider CCV vaccines useless. Clinical disease rarely occurs with CCV infection and when disease does occur it is usually mild, self-limiting and most commonly seen in pups less than 8 weeks of age - an age which is earlier than vaccine would provide benefit. Based on our observations that the preponderance of clinical cases caused by CCV occur in young pups, any "protection" derived from vaccination of pups or from natural infection would, in the practical sense, last a lifetime. Furthermore, CCV alone has not been shown to experimentally cause significant disease in susceptible dogs. The demonstration that CCV can enhance the severity of disease caused by CPV-2, does not suggest a need for CCV vaccine since dogs vaccinated with CPV-2 vaccine only, are completely protected when co-infected with a combination of CCV and CPV-2. [6] CCV vaccine alone provided no protection for dogs challenged with a combination of CCV and CPV-2."

The complete text of this article can be found online at:

http://www.ivis.org/advances/Infect_Dis_Carmichael/schultz/chapter_frm.asp?LA=1

Dr Schultz is the head of the Dept of Pathobiology at the University of Wisconsin, department of Veterinary Medicine. His complete CV can be found at:

http://svmweb.vetmed.wisc.edu/VetWeb/DesktopModules/Departments.aspx?ItemID=25

If anyone has any questions on this, or other Havana Silk Dog health issues, feel free to contact me by email: [email protected] or by phone at my office.

Joanne V Baldwin, DVM
Cardinal Animal Hospital
11518 Allecingie Pkwy
Richmond, VA 23235
804-794-8028


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

My puppy got two shots yesterday (at 10 weeks) corona 1 and lymes 1. He seemed fine afterwards but he seems a bit wary today (but otherwise well) and screamed when I rubbed his back. Do the shots give the puppy a sore back for a few days? Wow. Wish I'd known if it's true.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

My puppy also experienced bad pain on her back after shots. I could barely lift her up without causing her pain. She seemed fine by the next day.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

*thank you Kalico*

That's exactly what we're experiencing. We'll let him lay low today and be careful about touching him. So relieved. thank you


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

For future refernce, you may want to take a look at Dr. Jean Dodds vaccine protocol:

http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/DODDS-CHG-VACC-PROTOCOLS.HTM

Make sure tou space all vaccines out by AT LEAST a couple of weeks, and probably more for Rabies.

Also, Lyme is one of the least effective vaccines available, and one of the ones most likely to cause adverse reactions. Most vets in our area (and I live in southern N.E., a hotbed for Lyme, do not recommend the Lyme vaccine. Instead, they recommend tick prevention as much as possible, then yearly titers to check and see if the dog has been exposed. (at which point they treat, even if the dog has shown no clinical signs). The other problem with Lyme vaccine is that Lyme is only one of a whole group of tick borne diseases, and the vaccine does nothing to protect the dog against any of the others.

As far as your pup's current reaction, ou may want to give the vet a call. They may suggest either an over the counter antihistimine or a low dose of aspirin to make him more comfortable until he is over the reaction.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Bumi got his 3 doses of Distemper/Parvo plus his Rabies at 20 wks.

Toby only got 2 doses (One while with the breeder and one at 16 wks) We skipped one dose and then at 20 wks he got his rabies.

Is good to have a print out of the vaccination schedule that Karen gave you, this will give you an idea of what to get.

I have never given the Lyme vaccine or anything other than the dist/parvo/MLV and Rabies to Bumi or Toby.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

My dogs are two and are due for their "yearly" shots in May/June of this year.....one just had the kennel cough dosage in the nose last weekend....

So should I ask them to check the titers for parvo/distemper and not get the vaccination unless they come back low? Is this a blood test and how long does it take to get results back? Also-from what I'm reading even if they do need the parvo/distemper I should keep the rabies shot at least 3-4 weeks before or after the parvo/distemper?

Is kennel cough a good idea or not?

Thanks!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have only been giving the two shots like Zury was saying Toby got, for 8 years now, and doing Titers. None of our dogs (any who are 8 or younger) who got the two sets of puppy shots have needed any more shots during these 8 years, including both of Toby's parents. Their titers say they are still covered. Your results may vary. This is just what we have been doing. We kept cutting back and checking titers, but haven't cut back past the two shots. 

Kennel cough doesn't amount to much even if they get it. We have never vaccinated for it, but some classes you might attend require it. We know a person who used to work for a vet who asked him why he still gave the Bordetella shot. His answer was "fifteen dollars".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi will never have anything but Rabies again unless titers suggest he may need it. Even then, my vet has told me that it doesn't even make sense to do titers until 3 years after the last vaccine. Unfortunately, due to state law, we have to do Rabies every 3 years unless the dog has a life threatening vaccine reaction.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

So glad to read this thread, as my vet was respectful of my refusal for any more vaccinations (except rabies) but recommended I consider Lepto for Gracie who is out and about at agility trials. From my research the vaccine is one of the ones that can cause problems, but the vet scared me a little. Now that I've read more on here, I'm convinced I should hold off on it, too, unless there is an outbreak in our area.


----------

